# Syracuse burglars



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Just wanting some opinions on the burglars from Syracuse High and the possibility of them getting to play football this fall. Should they be allowed to?

There is more on the story @ http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=148&sid=3870642


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Absolutely not! I would have been kicked off of any team I was in while in high school for this. These kids need to pay for there actions. The court system will deal with the legal aspect of what these KIDS did but there are other lessons to be learned from these things besides what the law hands down.

As far as the team suffering, I think it teaches far worse lessons to the rest of the team to let them play than it will hurt them to lose a few players.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Lets see, felonies and you get to play football. Maybe they can join the team at the Detention Center and later at the Point of the Mountain. :evil:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Lets see, felonies and you get to play football. Maybe they can join the team at the Detention Center and later at the Point of the Mountain. :evil:


Wouldn't that guarantee you a spot in the NFL?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: Or the NBA................ :shock: :lol:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

They should not be able to play .I think it should be the coaches choice , he needs to set the standard. If you get bad grades you don't get to play but if you commit a crime you get to play does'nt make since. It's to bad syracuse was a good team last year just young (jr's) coming back with all seniors they will be tuff and loseing four players will hurt. They should get more then a slap on the hands.


----------

